# Ad Alta - Jim Daneker



## robh (Aug 2, 2017)

I know this is a "Composer Self-Promotion" section, but I know that sometimes some of us musicians squirm at self-promotion, so here I am to help! 
- - - -
I have been really enjoying the album "Ad Alta" by Jim Daneker (aka whinecellar).
Well done, Jim!
I would encourage anyone who visit's / participates in VI-Control to check it out and support it.

Rob


----------

